# Celtic Names



## Scot (Jan 31, 2005)

Does anyone know of any online resources that provide a large list of celtic names? We're expecting our fifth child and my rule is that we only use celtic names (RC Jr. only uses Scottish names but I'm not that strict). Our other four children are named:

Erin Faith
Declan Scot
Morgan Greer
Keelin Blair

Any suggestions? It can be Scottish, Irish, Welsh, etc.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 31, 2005)

I have always liked Caden, Sean. If our Daughter had been a boy we were going to call him Caden.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2005)

Colleen?
Sean
Colin
Wallace (hehe)

I'll have to pull out my book....


----------



## Scot (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a book of Celtic names but I'm always looking for more resources. For a boy I like Evan Craig or Evan Conner. I'm not sure that my wife likes them though.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 1, 2005)

ohhh, I knew brothers once named Ion and Evan...nice names.

Bain is Irish
Aiden


Go here:
http://www.babynamesworld.com/celtic-names.html
only you will have to scroll down and enter "celtic" into the "Origin/Nationality" box. TONS of name, meanings...and it tells you if it is Celtic/Gaelic, Celtic/French, etc.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 1, 2005)

What about Badon (Baden)?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 1, 2005)

or Baedan...if you wanna be real celtic about it....lol


----------



## turmeric (Feb 1, 2005)

Owen


----------



## Scot (Feb 2, 2005)

I do like Owen. I tried that one before. Wife doesn't like it.

Originally, a few years back, I was picking names like: Jonathan Owen McPherson, Jonathan Edward McPherson, Robert Murry McPherson, etc. :bigsmile: My wife wasn't into any of those so I decided that they had to be celtic names.

I like Owen, Evan and Ian. They're all forms of "John".

Hopefully the Lord will show mercy to my son and give us another boy. He's outnumbered already with three sisters.


----------



## TimV (Feb 15, 2005)

Our kids got mixed Bible and Keltic names. One son is Aidan, one daughter is Ariana. Here is Ariana two years ago hamming it up for me:


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 15, 2005)

Why on earth would you, a good Scot from what I see, name any of your bairn an Irish name? Go with good Scot name preferably a highland name, Angus, Hamish, etc.!! Oh, you don't have to go that hard, but come on now, Irish? May as well name him Campbell. . . .

(Clan Donald here. McDonald on both sides of my family.)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2005)

Clan Kirkpatrick for hubby
Clan MacDuff for myself


----------

